# Hunting Chapparal WMA. need any advise



## samsdad (May 1, 2012)

Well I got the golden ticket for Chap WMA . Just wondering what compartments anyone has hunted and how to set up. Suggestions on compartments and areas/blinds to set up on. Have a couple of six foot tripods and a ground blind. Is it better to hunt on roads senderos or back in the brush ? I think we get to bait with corn so that should help. Also wondering if rattling will work Second week in December down there ? Any advice appreciated it's gonna be a long 2 weeks until hunt gets here luckily gonna at least get to hunt Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I haven't hunted it, Hunt where you find the most does and the boys will come visit.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was out there for a javelina hunt two years ago and saw more deer walking to and from the blinds than I did at the blinds. Stick to the lower creek beds. Some rattling horns should be handy. Those deer cover some ground. 

Oh, and you'll want to bring some cheap arrows for hogs.

Go to google maps and click satellite imagery. It is pretty outdated but you'll find the important features that way.

Beautiful country out there.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I've only dove, quail hunted it, but I always thought the compartment pretty much right behind the primitive campsite had some good looking areas


----------



## samsdad (May 1, 2012)

Thanks y'all for the info. Waiting on this hunt is killing me .


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

samsdad said:


> Thanks y'all for the info. Waiting on this hunt is killing me .


Good Luck, definitely jealous, never been drawn. Although, all the years I've dove/quail hunted it, I've never seen a lot of deer. I just attribute that to everyone driving all over it and blasting shotguns.ha

And talk to the biologists there, my experience is they're super nice guys (and gals), and will give you a lot of info


----------

